# Carry my casket



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

check this out from the "best of craig's list". I'm sure there are plenty of people on this forum that can help him out.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/tor/1010492513.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

GOT to be a gag.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! Great creative writing. The new prospect will be tested on ability to cry. There is probably an underground organization that writes joke ads for Craig's List...if not then there should be.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahaha thats too funny


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I m wondering how much this person weighs


----------

